
The Chemical Basis of Morphogenesis (Turing Patterns) [pdf] - dpflan
http://www.dna.caltech.edu/courses/cs191/paperscs191/turing.pdf
======
dpflan
I looked more into the concepts discussed in this shared HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895212)
( _Ancient Turing Pattern Builds Feathers, Hair and Now Shark Skin_ )

This led me to Turing's seminal paper; which I thought would be interesting to
share.

